# Backpacking lifestyle



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

I am a 21 yr old who lives in texas and has had trouble finding work here. I thought about living in a backpacking lifestyle like not owning anything but some clothes and a laptop and cell phone. I sort of figured i could make my way around by the RideShare community on craigslist, bicycles, or public transportation. And that i could find work as i travel around the country. I have seen this done on the documentary Craigslist Joe, and i have read about several people doing it on several forums and websites. However ive never done this before so i am relatively naive on this subject. I have also heard about people making their way around by train hopping in a safe manner that is learned by experience. 

So my question - Since i dont really have anything to keep me in Texas like a job and such, and ive always wanted to travel; is it a good idea to try the back packing method? I have some money saved for emergencies. 

And if so, where do i learn about how to do this safely and properly?

i really like this idea but thought i would ask the experienced community first.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I know nothing about it. But to me it sounds like it might be one of those things that sounds really cool when you talk about but does not turn out that way in real life.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My friend, you are thinking about treading some very dangerous ground. The world is not a very friendly place, especially to a young and naïve person such as yourself, and there are people very willing to take advantage of that. My point is, that there is no safe way to do this. As for hopping trains, don't freaking do it. There is no safe way to hop a train, have you ever seen someone get run over by a train? I have, and it's not pretty, not to mention that it's against the law, and will land you in jail.

Think about what you are doing: you're young, naïve, and you have Aspergers Syndrome, which as you have said causes you to be unfocused, unable to concentrate, and you suffer from Migraines. How long do you think you would last? Also think about the condition you are dealing with, it causes you to make poor decisions, you can be easily taken advantage of by others, and these thing may not be easy for you to take to heart, and, people with Aspergers often deny that this can happen.

What you need to do is sit down and take a breath. With a number of large Metro's in Texas, I think that you could find something that would pique your interest. Don't forget your family, they can be a great resource of ideas and information. My friend don't be stubborn and try this, It can get you hurt or worse. Good luck.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have to second the dont train hop opinion. My friend lost both his legs doing that. Lucky to be alive. As for the rest of your idea, saving up money and traveling to have some life experience is one thing. Or trying to live off the land for a while after aquiring necessary skills and equipment.What you seem to be talking about is deciding to be a bum. Set your sights higher.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

A lot of young adults travel for awhile, particularly right after completing school, so I can't really say you shouldn't travel, but without some funds it may not be a pleasant experience.

My suggestion is make some job hunting trips. Maybe go to the Dakotas and see what the oil boom there is about. Get some travel in along the way.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Take a look at the Appalachian Trail. Maybe you will find yourself there.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In our winters in Nevada we've met a couple of people who do just what you're proposing. One calls himself a hippie preacher and the other is just vagabonding. The first one had attached himself to a man with a van who needed help due to physical limitations. It was kind of a mutual aid relationship. The other had just left home to see the country. We ended up buying both tents while we were neighbors in the campground since the wind had shredded theirs. Neither ever asked for help of any kind or even hinted at neediness.

They had found people overall to be helpful and supportive in many ways although there were those who simply didn't want them around and/or sought to antagonize or harass them. Both said to stay out of the cities. These guys liked rural areas like lakes, free campgrounds, etc. or places where those of their kind were accepted. 

Both knew where to go for food from charitable organizations. These people often have informal networks where they get information as to where to go, where to avoid, what to do or not do.

We were surprised to learn that you need to beware of some homeless shelters. In some the people running them would steal from the homeless people. One spent several months in a shelter working at odd jobs for room and board. 

The best advice is to seek out some of these people and get them to tell you about their experiences and what to do/not do. Many are very friendly once they know you aren't trying to con them. Find a couple who live a true hobo lifestyle. These are the people who travel by whatever means, taking temporary jobs, going to shelters, or whatever to keep on living. 

It isn't a lifestyle for everyone. They're out in storms, cold, wind, heat, night, day and everything in between. They've been lied to and stolen from and have also met some very fine and caring people in their travels. Some are hobos by choice and others by necessity. 

It's really sad to see people with a few bags of stuff aimlessly killing time on a park bench but those who live the life voluntarily seem to be more active and enjoying life.

Hoofing it has some good and bad points. First you're limited in the amount of gear you can carry unless you pull a cart of some kind. One guy had an old bicycle trailer converted to a hand cart. It worked quite well and looked shabby enough that no one would steal it. But he was limited to how far he could get from civilization. Think about being out in the desert and attempting to carry enough water to last several days. Or, as in his case, he's 30 miles from the nearest store and his tent gets shredded in the wind. We bought another tent for him and he said people were real good about stopping and giving him bottles of water when he was walking along the highway. So the main problem with hoofing it is the mobility factor. If no one can give you a ride it will take you all day to cover 15 miles. This guy had a three day walk to his next location where water was available. It isn't difficult to get a ride if you just have a backpack but then you can't carry as much gear.

Bicycles are another option. You have a much greater range. It's easy to cover 50 miles in a day if you must. You can also pack more gear. Just be careful to not take too much. It's still weight you'll have to move under your own power. It's very easy to overload a bicycle. It won't hurt the bike but you'll regret it every time you have to pedal up a hill or into the wind. It's harder to get rides if you have a bike too.

Don't downplay the difficulties involved. Carrying everything you need to live on in a backpack isn't easy nor is it easy on a bicycle. The elements can be vicious too. My wife once called from under an overpass 1500 miles from home. It was raining cats and dogs along with high winds and tornado warnings. She was drenched to the skin. A motorist called the cops and one came out to do a welfare check. He gave her (and the bike and all her gear) a ride to a motel miles away and stayed to be sure she got checked in okay. She's got lots of stories about "adventures" she's had on bike trips. You learn to endure, improvise, and overcome a lot of things when living like that. It takes a tough (both mentally and physically) person!

You'll want a cell phone and a way to keep it charged and it helps to have a bank account and debit or credit card to fall back on when needed. Weapons need to be innocuous. Guns are usually not an option. A "tool" that can also function as a weapon is a good choice. A small machete tucked away is perhaps better than a large knife. You'll need to be able to make a good case that it's a tool rather than a weapon if you get stopped by the cops.

I'm a big fan of a sling (like David used against Goliath). They take some practice to become proficient but ammo is available everywhere and you can put the sling in a pocket when not needed. Few people view them as serious weapons yet they are tremendously effective and have been used in warfare in past and present times. Think golf ball size stones rather than marble size and you'll get the right idea. (Years ago I saw news footage of Palestinians using them to chuck grenades at the Israelis.)

A small solar powered radio is nice too. You can keep up on the news and especially the weather plus hear your favorite tunes to pass the time. 

Anyway, give it some thought and research if you plan on taking off so you can be as prepared as possible.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

North Dakota is a hot-bed for oilfield jobs, *if *you can secure a place to live. N/E Wyoming is almost to that point as well, though not quite on as large of a scale as in ND. Do expect to see plenty of drug/alcohol abuse related offenses, because there are lots of transient workers from all over the country, as well as abroad.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've saved my money at times and then gone traveling all over western europe with my backpack. Get a youth hostel card, a european rail pass and have fun. Hostels are inexpensive places to stay and you can hook up with a lot of young travelers. Eating grocery store food will save you a lot of money. The rail system in europe is excellent and you can sleep on trains while on a long haul. (passenger Trains) Cities such as Paris, London, Rome and Vienna offer museaum passes that are deep discounted for all of the major attractions. There are also a couple of scout camps you can stay at if you are a registeres scouter.

Heck with the money you save, you might considder sending old Sail a Lindt Bar.:2thumb:

If you are interested in learning more pm me and we can visit.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

In a word, NO.

I see nothing but danger in this idea. Being a bum is what's left for those who have absolutely nothing, including personal resourcefulness.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

machinist said:


> In a word, NO.
> 
> I see nothing but danger in this idea. Being a bum is what's left for those who have absolutely nothing, including personal resourcefulness.


Some "bums" are very resourceful. Many have spent a lifetime doing it and wouldn't live any other way.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Well said 3M! Its actualy a compelling lifestyle in terms of the relative liberty they enjoy.. Ill keep working on getting a self sufficient homestead together.. But id rather live as a rambling tramp n free man, than in say.. A fema camp..


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Some "bums" are very resourceful. Many have spent a lifetime doing it and wouldn't live any other way.


I deleted this original post, and offer my sincere apologies to iForgeDesigns. I certainly meant no harm, and was trying to help, however some things were said, that should not have been said in the post, and for that I apologize.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Texas is booming right now. You can't find a job? Really?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I highly discourage you from doing this. The world is a dangerous place for anyone but it is much more dangerous for someone who is young, naive, and has a disability(however slight it may be). Homeless camps/shelters are frequent hotbeds of criminal activity (rapes, murders, robberies, etc.) and disease (tuberculosis, hepatitis c, HIV, etc). 

It is not the lifestyle for the average person. Please iForge make an informed decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

As others have mentioned, this is not an endeavor to be taken lightly. A person can be a long way from help and friends and even travelling alone has risks that need to be honestly evaluated. Always have a plan "B" to fall back on.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

iForgeDesigns said:


> I am a 21 yr old who lives in texas and has had trouble finding work here.


Definitely something that you want to do when you're young. I both road across the country on my bike and hitchhiked. My suggestion is that you have get home money on you well stashed and never ever use it unless you are burnt out worn out done and need to get home.

All those folks who are sayin Oh No its too scary or it is to dangerous and or that's stupid are giving the absolutely correct answer for themselves. Some folks are like that, need the comfort and security of home and the familiar.

Me I have always lived by 


Hunter S. Thompson said:


> "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!"
> ― Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Train hopping is not a good idea son.*

Join the Army,free way to travel,learn a trade,meals,room,great SOS for breakfast,and the fact that you will be in a big family environment and will be giving your family some piece of mind;follow the advice given here kid,the world is not a safe place to be running around with no idea of where you are going.
Good luck.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

FOR EVERYONE WHO MENTIONS LIVING LIKE BUMS AND DEGRADING COMMENTS, THANK YOU FOR YOUR INPUT BUT I RESPECTFULLY REQUEST YOU TO SHUT THE **** UP!

How dare you judge someone else when you have either never experienced their life first hand or know nothing about it except what you see in everyday cities and on tv...

I welcome all concerns about danger, physical, mental well being and diseases and such. These are legitimate issues that need to be spoken about. By the way there is a whole, community of people who back pack and train jump and hitchhike. So there must be a safe way to do this. 
Also people keep tell me to join the army or move somewhere where i can have a place to live while traveling. Respectfully, no. Thatsthe opposite of what im trying to achieve. I understand that some people (85% of the world) feels the need to live like this and thats great. 
And i am well aware of how naïve i am about this discussion, but what better way to learn and educate yourself than to experience it. And i understand the world is not a safe place, but what in the "established or modern" world makes it any safer?

Is it the 117 school shootings in the past 10 years? Or maybe the 18 office rampage shootings? Or perhaps the everyday armed robberies - 355,000 in the us for 2013 alone.

My point is that yes the idea of backpacking is dangerous, but so is everyday life; however it may seem better due to the certain level of control we think we have over our lives. And i am naïve, but the only way to solve that issue is to prepare, prepare, prepare and go out in the world and experience it.



bkt said:


> Texas is booming right now. You can't find a job? Really?


 With all due respect, I dont need to verify my statement just for you; however yes. Really. When you have a diploma and welding certification but no job experience welding. And only job experience in minimum wage jobs, yes it becomes very difficult to find a job sometimes even in fast food.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

'With all due respect'...Sounds like someone has Ricky Bobby syndrome....or maybe all jacked up on Mountain Dew...


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

If you're handy, there are a lot of people who are professional house sitters. It would give you a (usually very nice!) roof over your head, often rent-free,and the opportunity to travel.

http://www.housecarers.com/index.cfm?

Migrant living in whatever form isn't for everyone, but you don't really know until you try it. I tried it and it wasn't my thing ... good luck, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have camped a lot, and know many of my fellow veterans live in the woods here in wash state. Perhaps find an area you think is promising for providing your needs (like a bug out situation) and camp there for a month. See how it works for you..if it turns out you do great..then you have gained some experience on trying to live off what's available and then would be better prepared to try it on the road. Just my 2 cents


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

Sounds interesting. I was actually wanted to move to seattle a while back but never did.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

myrtle55 said:


> I have camped a lot, and know many of my fellow veterans live in the woods here in wash state. Perhaps find an area you think is promising for providing your needs (like a bug out situation) and camp there for a month. See how it works for you..if it turns out you do great..then you have gained some experience on trying to live off what's available and then would be better prepared to try it on the road. Just my 2 cents


Nice! Even if you find you don't like it, it's a great opportunity for bug-out practice. Campgrounds have a wide range of facilities from only allowing luxury RVs to the ultra-primitive where you have to hike or canoe 15 miles to even reach the campsite ... so you can ease yourself in and build your camping skills at whatever pace you want.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

notyermomma said:


> Nice! Even if you find you don't like it, it's a great opportunity for bug-out practice. Campgrounds have a wide range of facilities from only allowing luxury RVs to the ultra-primitive where you have to hike or canoe 15 miles to even reach the campsite ... so you can ease yourself in and build your camping skills at whatever pace you want.


That actually sound really cool, i like the idea of canoes; although ive never tried it. It sounds like good practice for beginners.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*iforge........your plans*

Iforge you sound like you want too seek adventur, but understand, adventure, sometime's is good, sometime's is scary and bad. I have traveled and backpacked, all my life. Lived in the woods, moving about every 2 weeks or so, (14 day stay limits at most camp sites).

I lived out of backpacks for 4 1/2 yrs of travel, before temp. Settling down in Seattle for now. I hiked all the Eastern Long Hiking Trails, Lots of Aventures! Right now I met a Great Person, who is willing too share their Life with me and follow me on my Aventure's.

Currently we are Saving up, buying Provisions and Tool's too move too a piece of property, Somewhere(has not been found yet)! We are both older so now I feel we should have a cabin, and have the adventure of homesteading.

What you want to do Iforge, sounds like fun you are young and that will help! Beware and Carefull, their are Some People out there, who will use you, steal from you, even though you have almost nothing!

Being I am Female(even though older, it didn't make a difference) I had my run ins with Abusive Asaulting Individauls. There are a Lot of Self Centered Sick Individaul People out there!

Get all your ID in order, if you can set up a mail service, get a good cell phone. Then get a good comfortable back pack, a good lightweigt down sleeping bag and good pad a small tent 
Then light cheap cookset, sierra cup and spork, firstaid kit, 3 change's of cloth's, good comfortable shoes.

If going into a big town take a bus in keep the ticket, or train, go too a hostel. Get a knife 3 1/2 inches or less (legal limit in most cities) pepper spray. I have stayed in homeless shelters and homeless camps, do not do it! They are usaully run by people, who just do not want trouble, so a lot of stuff happens in them.

One camp here, was run by the homeless themselves, had people in charge that took advantage of the people staying there! Not too mention Rats, fleas, bedbug's,scabbie's, lice. Then physical assault !

I found it better when I was homeless for a month, while tring to get an apartment, too sleep in the parks durring the day on a poncho with a coat over me( no sleeping bag/or blanket its consdered camping, againt the rules). Wander around town sight seeing, and coffee in restraunts at nite.

I hope this "Advice" helps, No Judgements of You Here! Do what's in Your Heart.

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Not me but here is what you would need, and would be a minimal lifestyle.

I worked 12 years in the neighborhood voted the most dangerous in America.
Life expectancy then was 18 if you were born there and your odds of graduating high school 3%.

Anyhoo, one fella came in- tall, straight, clean, neat, white teeth wearing
a very cleverly made backpack on his back made from rope and a cardboard box. He had a walking stick in his hand about the size of a ball bat- smooth
on the ends from endless handling. 

Well, I was a survivalist then as now ( That sticky "why are you a survivalist"
with almost one half million views is mine. ) I filled an antibiotic script for him and we were chatting. Very well spoken man, resonant voice, kind and
with a natural ease and smile. 

Struck by his gear I hadta ask-- why and how? He set the stick down and 
explained that he had an apartment once. Just could not stand people.
He said softly he was not insane. He just really liked being on his own
and away from cities. Only came in when chance forced him to- like 
wanting a tooth filled at the clinic. He took very good care of his teeth.

I said I would give him $20 for his story if he would sit with me a bit.
And he said he liked me very much and he could use the money. 

Said he-- cordage is hard to come by and durned near impossible to make.
Carry 2 stryofoam cups. People will give you a cup of coffee , but not a cup.
The second one keeps the first warm. A box makes a great pack, just learn
how to fold it and how to fold your clothes so they do not wrinkle-like a good
traveler with a suitcase. People will forgive you being homeless but they will
not forgive you looking like a bum or having an odor. 

Ketchup is the only food anyone gives away free. It makes a soup, but
better to go away from the city and find plants that are not full of car exhaust
contamination.

Cans can be found anywhere- really, even in nice remote parks in remote places. Containers to cook in need not be carried, pick up 2 cans -one to make a stove- one to hold the food. Stinging nettle is as good as a vitamin tablet
and if you know how you can pick it quickly without gloves, but he has gloves.

He wears the gloves almost 24/7 when out of town. Cuts can become infected.
He sold his knife years ago, really anything of value, but bottles are everywhere. He could break a bottle and make an edged cutting tool at will
by just looking at the shards. 

Most things can be tended to by clean water, which can be made by heating
by the sun or fire. He had a bit of bubblewrap to put around a bottle painted
black he kept. 

Said his teeth worried him- very painful and not easily fixed by anything
he could think of. Used a stick and chewed it to brush his teeth, a good brush
2 minutes or more and around his gums too . Said he knew the tree when
he saw it, but did not really know what to call it.

Shoes can be optional even in the winter, but it takes a good while to build
your feet up to hiking and walking barefoot. Said he rarely wore his boots except in town.

Told me fire was easy. If you save matches or get a lighter for a buck. Making
fire by friction was a pain and he never did it. Never owned glasses and would have sold a magnifying glass. 

Said you die from the earth robbing you of heat. He carried 3 trash bags. Filled one with debris, sat in the other, and pulled the other over his head
if it rained, but otherwise used one he saved that had arm holes in it
that he wore as a windbreaker. Had a knit cap. Bought socks and had gloves
as I said.

Said he the greatest thing he learned from life is to live as you want to.
No one can make you happy, but knowing how not to be miserable can
be learned. Said he knew the big dipper and the big w and that they pointed
to the north star. Knew how to make a sundial and how to use it to find direction.

Saved plastic bags to carry water in. Saved twist ties for any number of reasons. 

Told me I was the only person to ask him anything and gave me his stick.
For those who doubt. I will show you the stick.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

I"d never do it without a pistol, and you'd get in trouble with the gun, since you don't know what's what. search youtube for "living in a van". mini-vans, in decent shape, can be had, from Craigslist, for under $1000, and you and your stuff will be MUCH more secure. vans can make you money, doing gigs on craiglist, hauling people around for the day labor halls, etc. you can get started with a $200 car, too. Just remove and toss away the rear seat, and hacksaw out the partition between rear seat and the trunk. put a sheet of partical board across the rear seat area and the trunk. presto, sleeping spot. out of the weather, animals and thieves. if you move it twice a day, morning and night, half a mile, it will not be noticed. So it can be pretty messed up and still serve you. as time passes, you get people to fix it up, with your help. take notes.


----------

